# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.9 - many Huawei's added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.6.9 is out! 
Added support for a wide range of Huawei devices! Also implemented speed optimization function for
Qualcomm MSM8960 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage devices - up to 2x faster Read and 3x faster Write procedures!   Medusa Box v1.6.9 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  Huawei C2807 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei C2808 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei E1750 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei EC3061 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei U7519 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei U85101 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei U8651T - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei U8652 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Optimized speed for Qualcomm MSM8960 CPU with eMMC, up to 2x faster Read and 3x faster Write procedures!
- Repair and Full Flash files are uploaded to the Support Area.
- Improved auto downloading function of manuals via software Help feature.
- Released some improvements to the main software.  
All of the listed above Huawei models were added to the list of supported thanks to Mr. DR_Wolodya.
Medusa Teamis endlessly grateful to Mr. DR_Wolodya for his hard work and long-term collaboration on the project. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سحرالقمر

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

